# Any New EF-M Lenses on the Horizon?



## Ed V (Dec 23, 2016)

Considering the M5 but also looking at the Fuji X-T2. To me the biggest difference is the availability of lenses. Fuji has a big advantage. Of course it's all they do. Any rumors re: new EF-M lenses? Love to see a 35mm (~50mm equivalent) prime for starters.

While I have an arsenal of EF lenses (L and non-L) I want something lightweight a small mirrorless camera like the M5.

Ed


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2016)

Consider searching the CR pages. Once you have read them, then you will know what we know.

Its only been 4 days since the latest rumor was posted, so its not that difficult to find.

http://www.canonrumors.com/some-eos-m-system-information-cr2/


----------



## Ed V (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry about that. I perused the forums (this one and the m forum) but neglected to check the original CR POSTS.

Ed


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2016)

I did not intend to be so harsh, there are many who ask this type of question and I wanted them to know where to look for a answer first.

The Forums are hard to search, The results wanted seem hard to find. You cannot search for EOS M, since each word is restricted to a minimum of two characters, and a search of E)S-M does not ignore the dash, so it brings up different results. I expect that there are ways to force a search of EOS M, but as a infrequent searcher, I would never remember how.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I did not intend to be so harsh, there are many who ask this type of question and I wanted them to know where to look for a answer first.
> 
> The Forums are hard to search, The results wanted seem hard to find. You cannot search for EOS M, since each word is restricted to a minimum of two characters, and a search of E)S-M does not ignore the dash, so it brings up different results. I expect that there are ways to force a search of EOS M, but as a infrequent searcher, I would never remember how.



The trick is to put the search terms in parentheses: e.g. "EOS M5" or "EOS M". Then the search engine will look for EOS M5 or EOS M as 6 and 5 consecutive characters, respectively.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I did not intend to be so harsh, there are many who ask this type of question and I wanted them to know where to look for a answer first.
> ...



I tried that, it finds every post with the term EOS and M in it, nothing to do with EOS M unfortunately. There are huge numbers of posts with EOS and the letter M as in Mark or MK somewhere in it. Searching just titles helps, but also misses a large percentage.


----------



## pokerz (Dec 26, 2016)

eos m = f/3.5-6.3 
Crippled Eosm to protect its DSLR line, Canon is SMART


----------

